# Heroes wanted!



## edemaitre (Aug 25, 2006)

No experience required! Existing face-to-face group based in Needham, Massachusetts (about 10 miles west of Boston), is looking for a reliable, mature, and creative role-players, not "hack-and-slash roll-players."

About six of us meet on most Tuesday nights from 6:30 to 10:30 p.m. Game Master has run home-brewed worlds since 1982, using "Dungeons & Dragons" Edition 3.5/D20, D20 "Mutants & Masterminds" 2nd Ed., and GURPS 4e. Team-oriented campaigns include fantasy, steampunk, comic book superheroes, cyberpunk, space opera, and time/dimension travel. Currently running homebrew D&D3.5 "Vanished Lands" setting, preferring heroic, relatively low-powered starting characters.

Contact Gene D. at (781) 449-7955; edemaitre@yahoo.com
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/DnD3VanishedLands/


----------

